# weber thermo



## pc farmer (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone have this thermo?   


I bought one and will be here tomorrow.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 27, 2014)

I've seen them but never knew if it would be worth picking one up - let us know how it works once you get to play around with it a little...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

Did you get a chance to play around with this yet?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 7, 2014)

Update......

I have used this 8-10 time since I got it.

In boiling water it was at 211.  Close enough for me.

It is super quick.  3-4 second reading.

Love the swivel head it has.

Its not backlite but hey it was 10 bucks.

I am very happy with it.

It would make anyone a good therm.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 7, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Did you get a chance to play around with this yet?


HA HA HA.  I was just typing it out.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Update......
> 
> I have used this 8-10 time since I got it.
> 
> ...


Cool thanks  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







c farmer said:


> HA HA HA.  I was just typing it out.


Ha! Great minds think alike


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

I just got back from a run & I grabbed one of these at Home Depot for 10 bucks. It looks identical to the one you showed & I didn't realize till just now but the number on the pack is 6312 instead of 6492. Hopefully it works as good as the one you have...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2014)

Sweet.  Let me know if you like it.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Sweet.  Let me know if you like it.


I will man - from what I can tell it looks identical to the other one...













PICT0085.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 17, 2014


















PICT0086.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 17, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2014)

Yup.  Its just like it.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

Cool - I have bellies in my smoker so I guess I'll have to grill something tonight to test it out...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Cool - I have bellies in my smoker so I guess I'll have to grill something tonight to test it out...


Get it tested yet?


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Get it tested yet?


I have some wild turkey in the smoker right now & will be using it to keep track of things - should be a good enough test for me to tell if I like it...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 21, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> c farmer said:
> 
> 
> > Get it tested yet?
> ...



SB, I'll be interested what ya think of it !  Picked up a Thermopop but always lookin for a nice little therm to have around !  Sounds like cf thinks it's a keeper !


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Get it tested yet?





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> SB, I'll be interested what ya think of it ! Picked up a Thermopop but always lookin for a nice little therm to have around ! Sounds like cf thinks it's a keeper !


It worked fine for the wild turkey I smoked yesterday. I'm gonna cook a couple burgers on the grill tonight & test it with them before passing final judgement...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok I got to test it on some burgers tonight. The thunder storm yesterday with all the hail ruined my plans to grill but luckily I had an emergency plan to follow last night  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyways... I made three different sized burgers with three different thicknesses to try it out on.













PICT0153.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 23, 2014






Here they are on a little grill I'm trying out too. It was a freebie on CL - only used twice & the lady decided it wasn't big enough  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It was only 15 minutes away so I went & picked it up...

The reason I made the burgers so differently was just to see if the meat thickness made a difference in the performance of the thermometer...

Well it worked fine for all three burgers - I couldn't detect any difference between them. So after using it for the smoked wild turkey, grilled burgers & a few random things I am satisfied with the performance of this thermometer. It's no Thermapen by any stretch of the imagination (mainly in the speed department), however, it costs ten times less than one & I will enjoy having it around...

Thanks for making me aware of it c farmer


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2014)

How long did it take to get a reading?


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> How long did it take to get a reading?


I can't really say for sure - I'll test it with a stopwatch & let you know. I'm guessing 6 - 7 seconds to stabilize going from one burger to another.  It wasn't a really long time or anything - my Thermapen just spoiled me...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2014)

I didn't want to spend the money on a thermapen.


Mine jumps to the temp then slowly climbs.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I didn't want to spend the money on a thermapen.
> 
> 
> Mine jumps to the temp then slowly climbs.


Yeah that's what mine does. The 6 - 7 seconds time was what I was guessing it took to pretty much stabilize... It will work as good as a Thermapen for most things.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2014)

SB & cf, thanks for the info on the Weber therm..... Also if ya get shopping around for a backup or just another to have around ya may check out the Thermopop, it's made by Thermoworks !  It's been pretty decent !  Thanks again guys !


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2014)

I almost bought a thermopop, buy I saved 10 bucks.

Lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I almost bought a thermopop, buy I saved 10 bucks.
> 
> Lol



I got ya cf, but I end up cooking a bunch in the dark and that back lite display was worth it for me to splurge at $19.... :laugh1:  I hit the open box sale !  lol


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey, I just seen this thermometer on bbq pitmasters.    Must be good.    Lol


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Hey, I just seen this thermometer on bbq pitmasters. Must be good. Lol


Now they can add "AS SEEN ON TV!" to their package lol


----------

